# Homemade Gift Ideas



## inspectorD (Dec 8, 2008)

When those holidays roll around on the calendar and you have little money or just no idea what to get.
I found a site to get us started with the little ideas that come from making something yourself. If you have an idea or a site to help others with the fun of gift giving ,now is the time.
I like to make birdhouses(not as nice as Cranbrooks) and other small things from my little shop. I think folks like it more than something someone just went shopping for.
The ideas on this site (which I have nothing to do with) are little funny survival kits for the holidays that anyone can do. 
The holidays are supposed to be fun, SOOO  Have fun.
Check it out below....

Craft survival kits make fun and resourceful gifts for parents, kids, friends, teachers.


----------



## Kerrylib (Dec 8, 2008)

I've done a few things like that before.  Usually a bit more practical however.

One good one for those traveling for the holliday is a "Traveling basket"

Things like a tire gauge, washer fluid, Rain-X, space blanket, road flares, flashlight, etc.

As a family, we've done our favorite weekend pancake mix.  Layer the dry ingredinets in a canning jar.  Print out the recipe and attach it w/ ribbon.  This is a good one to include the kids in preparing.  They enjoy measuring out the ingredients and adding to the jars.

The biggest challenge is thinking beyond the commercial bombardent we're assaulted with.  Keep it simple and usually the recipent will realize you've actually thought about the gift and it will be much more appreciated.


----------

